# 44388 vs. G0105



## ercoder65 (Jul 2, 2010)

I never had this situation come up and I need some help. A Medicare patient with a history of colon cancer presents today for a screen. She has had a permanent colostomy attached to her. The colonoscopy was performed (again, as a screen). Would I code using 44388, or G0105? I'd be using the high risk screening diagnosis, but I am unsure which CPT code to use. Because its a screen, do I use G0105 or since the scope passes through the stoma, do I use 44388, which doesn't seem to be the screening procedure. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!



Rich(again)


----------



## mkj2486 (Jul 14, 2010)

I would use 44388 as that is what is being done....going through the stoma...with v10.05 as your primary diagnosis.


----------

